
What a Russian Smile Means - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/61/coordinates/what-a-russian-smile-means
======
simonblack
It's not just Russians who don't smile without reason. The French work this
way too, hence what is often called 'the undertaker face'.

If you get a smile from a French person (or a Russian) it's because you have
earned it.

From "French or Foe" by Polly Platt
([http://www.pollyplatt.com/pages/frenchfoe.htm](http://www.pollyplatt.com/pages/frenchfoe.htm))

    
    
        Learn The Six Codes, including the Magic Words, for dealing with the French:
            1.      Don't smile!
            2.      Flirt!
            3.      Use the Ten Magic Words!
            4.      Add "Monsieur" or "Madame" after "bonjour," "au revoir," etc.
            5.      Shake hands!
            6.      Watch out at the door!

